# What age do mares start their heat cycle?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Fillies can have their first heat cycle as early as 6 months. As a yearling, your filly should be having or already has had a heat cycle.

I doubt the geldings are acting stupid because she's in heat. Sounds like they're herd bound to her.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks I was actually hoping that you would put some information on here haha. Um could you go to my one thread with her.. its called like Ive made a BIT of progress.. its got a video.. and let me know what you think.. lol..


----------

